# Garnett has to be unselfished and need one more legit...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Garnett has to be selfish and need one more legit...*

creator who can do it all to succeed. I was thinking a Penny Hardaway + Garnett can do some damage in West but I am not too sure now because of Penny's bad knee. I just wish Garnett will eventually get out of the first round so he can have a taste of the 7 game series.


----------



## kgsuberfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I was just wondering what you meen by KG has to be unselfish. He's one of the most unselfish players in the league and that's one of things people complain about. I'm just wondering what you mean by that statement.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry, I meant he has to be more "selfish" by looking to score more on his own.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Your right the Timberwolves due need a nother quality player and its not wally. They need a point badly. Terell Brandon gets hurt to easily. I think they need to package Wally and Brandon for a high draft choice. I think that Williams or Wgner would work well hear along with maybe Butler. They could trade Wally and Brandon for say #2 and a throw in which they could take Jay.

They would be awesome if the Joe Smith fiasco didnt cost them 5 1st rounders.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hunterb14 *
> Your right the Timberwolves due need a nother quality player and its not wally. They need a point badly. Terell Brandon gets hurt to easily. I think they need to package Wally and Brandon for a high draft choice. I think that Williams or Wgner would work well hear along with maybe Butler. They could trade Wally and Brandon for say #2 and a throw in which they could take Jay.
> 
> They would be awesome if the Joe Smith fiasco didnt cost them 5 1st rounders.


I dont know what going on out in Minny but what ever happend to you guys grooming Will Avery he got some skills and a nice pro body, what's the deal with that


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Beez

i live in houston no Minnesota

i agree that Avery got skills. I remember watching him playing for Duke. He use to be one of my favorite college players like Jamison.
Avery has potential but lacke experience. He was great in college but I dont know if he can make it in the NBA. The T-Wolves should give him a chance to prove his stuff. He can probably make it in the NBA if he works on his game ALOT. He doesnt have all the tangibles yet.


HE IS A GREAT EXAMPLE OF WHY YOU DONT LEAVE COLLEGE EARLY TO GO TO THE PROS


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hunterb14 *
> Beez
> 
> i live in houston no Minnesota
> ...


You got a point there


----------



## kgsuberfan (Jun 12, 2002)

We tried using Avery. Gave him real good minutes when Terrell went down. He forces to many shots, he would force less in my opinion with a little more experience. Anyways he's a free agent and we aren't goin to resign him. 

Horrible move in my opinion. He will turn out ot be good with some other team.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

*The T-Wolves need to take advantage of the depth of the draft*

With so much talent in the draft, everyone knew there was bound to be some jewels left in the dust. This is where the T-Wolves need to get their future. 

Everyone knows the T-Wolves need a PG right?

Trever huffman? Smush parker? Lynn Greer?

Take a chance, your pros are better than your cons.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Garnett has to be selfish and need one more legit...*



> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> creator who can do it all to succeed. I was thinking a Penny Hardaway + Garnett can do some damage in West but I am not too sure now because of Penny's bad knee. I just wish Garnett will eventually get out of the first round so he can have a taste of the 7 game series.


This is one move I agree with. I think that Penny would help KG immeasurably. Penny has a high offensive basketball IQ and would stabilize the offense right away. Too bad a trade couldn't be worked out as it would help the TWolves and Penny. 

This kind of a deal would also enable KG to have more energy to finish games better, much like TMac needs for his Magic team. Both KG and TMac have to do so much that they wear down by the last minutes of the game.


----------

